# Teens Hopping Freights



## WhoozOn1st (May 13, 2009)

In journalistic slang a story like this is called a "think piece." "Column One" is a regular L.A. Times front page feature, and covers a wide spectrum of topics outside the realm of hard news. Often the articles focus in depth on fairly obscure elements of American and other cultures. This one seems distinctly American:

On the run from everything but each other

Includes photo gallery.


----------



## Carter (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for that. I thought the article was pretty fair. Anytime kids like those two show up in our local paper the attitude is usually "they need a haircut and a job."


----------



## nr272 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice article, but for some reason I can't view the photo gallery. I find the whole sub-culture very interesting and I can definitely see the attraction in riding the rails.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 26, 2009)

... That sounds just like a story I am writing.


----------

